# HP psc 2510 photosmart printer not working



## shamskabra (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, 
I have a photosmart printer hp 2510, when i turn on, it seems something on top scanner part is stuck and trying to make its way, I found somewhere that cleaning mirror solves this problem, but in my case it did not, any hlep will be appriceated.
Thank you.
if you wanna see the exect printer and problem then its here.

HP PSC 2510 PHOTOSMART - YouTube


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try these steps to reset the HP 2510:

Resetting the Printer HP PSC 2510 Photosmart All-in-One Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

If that doesn't fix it, there may be a physical reason (ie faulty lamp carriage or other moving part inside the scanner).


----------

